# One square, two square...



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for the review. This caught my eye today while I was wandering through HD. I wondered how it performs.


----------



## grovemadman (Jan 28, 2008)

thanks for the review, Ill be getting a jointer someday soon I hope…


----------



## brownkm (Feb 9, 2008)

I bought the same one last month - I put it together by myself - NOT recommended - get some help! When I finally did get it all together, I noticed the outfeed table was 1/4" above the blades, and jammed so that I couldn't adjust it. So, I had to take it all apart again, take it back to the store, and exchange it for another one (which to HD's credit, they did with no problem).

My second one is running fine so far - it's my first jointer, so I don't have much to compare it too, but I like it. I find a mobile base is a definite need in my small garage shop.


----------



## Rxmpo (Feb 23, 2008)

I have owned and used this jointer for almost 2 years and I could not say enough good things about it. Originally, I purchased the benchtop Delta JT160 which I returned after 2 days and I picked up this great tool for an additional $150. Worth every penny! Now, this is not an $800 8" jointer, but if you are looking for a rock solid tool without breaking the bank this is certainly an excellent asset. I give this jointer 5 stars without a doubt.


----------



## lclashley (Feb 19, 2007)

Mine came perfectly aligned as well. Even the stops on the fence for the various angles were spot on. A friend of mine gave me one of those digital angle finders several months after I got this jointer, and all the fence angles were still perfect. It will clog with shavings easily if you don't have a dust collector attached; however, the plastic shroud will slide up to allow the dust/shavings to fall out more easily. Great machine!!! I love it.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

This looks like a good candidate for when I upgrade from my bench top. Thanks for the review.


----------



## douglbe (Jul 22, 2007)

I do not yet own a Rigid jointer, but, some day I plan on replacing my vintage Craftsman jointer and this would certainly be my first choice. I already own the Rigid TS3650 table saw, TP1300LS planer, and their BS1400 band saw. I am very pleased every one of them. Thanks for the good review.


----------



## coolbreeze (Mar 4, 2008)

Bill & Doug, I studied contractor saws until I was crazy in the head. I just wanted to make sure to get off on the right foot. Like you, I saw the 5 star reviews on the Ridgid tools, and decided to start with the TS3650 (had to replace the blade, though). I was so happy with it, I had to get the jointer, too. Both tools were right on the money after assembly and I still love them. Got a shop vac & drill press within the next year. By the way, I tried some $20-50 blades for the table saw and have to say that after going through the Forrest sweats ( I still get them sometimes), I ended up with the Ridgid T3 ATB. It's quiet and sharp and makes your saw work like it should for a long time & I use mostly oak. That was more like 6 cents worth, but I admire good craftsmanship; you just don't see it as much these days.


----------



## bake (May 1, 2008)

My wife bought me one for christmas. I assembeled it alone,(don't try it!) got it finished discovered the bracket for the outfeed table adjustment was broken. The only way to replace it is to dismantle the whole thing. It can be adjusted without it but it's more difficult. The factory alignment was crap, nothing was right. I finally got it adjusted and it works pretty well. I still havent replaced the broken part i've been too lazy.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

i have had one for 3 years give or take and i had to adjust the out feed a little at first but its been a great tool . no regrets


----------



## Bigbuck (May 15, 2008)

I just purchsed this jointer a month or so ago and could not be happier. While the assembly instructions are a little vague and some of the bolts holes were slightly off a little muscle got the thing put together. The tables were perfectly aligned right out of the box and the fence stops were pretty close although they did require a little tweaking, no big deal. All in all I didn't see any other machines that could come close to this one for the money. I am very happy with this machine.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

FYI - For those having clogging problems when not connected to any kind of vacuum system take the black spout off of the side and the chips should fall right out on the floor. Anyway it work on my Grizzly planer.


----------



## RusticElements (Mar 14, 2008)

I've had one for about 3 years now. Great machine!. I put it together myself without too much trouble. I only have clogging problems when I let the pile at the end get too high. Never really a problem. Just make sure the exit port is wide open.


----------

